# Accounting/Finance recruiter, Barcelona?



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

Could someone please recommend to us a recruiter / headhunter / career search professional / is there any other word for this here? .. for Accounting / Accountancy / Finance in the Barcelona region?

My wife is a US Certified Public Accountant (CPA), similar to a UK Chartered Accountant, and is ready to begin job searching here. She's native in Japanese language, fluent in English, and is in the process of learning Spanish, so we'd prefer to find a recruiter who him/her-self is very comfortable in English, and who would have an inside track on international companies / companies with international focus for which Catalan is NOT required, Spanish is something that they'd more like than require, and English (or even Japanese) is actually needed.

Many thanks,
Jay Libove
Barcelona
[email protected]


----------

